# Interesting...



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

but I think I`ll pass - Vintage Services counter display


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes, and rather neat too... Surely a must have for any true Services collector


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If it was in better condition & actually worked I might`ve gone for it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I think that the electronics in that would be pretty simple, so it should be fairly easy to get going again


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Possibly but part of the problem is I don`t really have enough space for it :no:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mach, come on! You must get it! That would be a collection topper..... I reckon it could be sympathetically restored quite easily...


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

NOT *CURRENTLY WORKING PROBABLY NEEDS SOMESORT OF BATTER CONNECTED TO IT.*

Blimey looks like it runs on on chip fat!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stinch said:


> NOT *CURRENTLY WORKING PROBABLY NEEDS SOMESORT OF BATTER CONNECTED TO IT.*
> 
> Blimey looks like it runs on on chip fat!


:lol:


----------

